# De-Nibber



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

I have a mates golf which has a ugly touch in on the drivers door and I'm sure it can be removed with a de-nibber and improved once the excess paint is shaved, I dont want to hit it with a small pad.

I found that a company called Festool make one Festool De-nib Tool but at £45 a touch to expensive.

Wondered if anyone knew if anyone else made such a item ? failing that I'll make one up


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they look so coool :lol:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i was looking into getting one of these too so would be interested to see if anyone has any other options


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.bradleysmart.co.uk/BProduct/8180/ProductDisplay.aspx

I spoke to a nice lady here about a Group Buy (and got permission from Whizzer) but never posted anything up.

Buy 5+ get 20% off.
Buy 10+ and get 30% off.

But that's not much cheaper than what you've been offered. There is a tool on ebay than you put a Stanley blade into and it deflects the middle down in incitements until the blade can remove runs or anything sticking up....they're quite cheap...but i cant find them just now!

Edit - found it!


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

ebay tool is interesting but its size could be a problem unless on a flat panel and away from a 3rd party trim.

I'm discussing with my father inlaw about getting some made up, he's in the machiney industry.

I'll let you know how it goes and post up a pic when done.:thumb:


----------



## Stevie_BMW (Jul 27, 2010)

Another cheap alternative to look at maybe ? 
http://www.frost.co.uk/run-razor.html


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Interesting tool:thumb:

The prototype De-Nibber has been machined up by my father in-law from High Carbon Steel and ready for collection tomorrow, its modeled on the festool nibber and in conversation tonight now its been hardned I'm told it will shave your arm!

should have it tomorrow so will post up so pictures, he says he is making some more now he has the cad drawing :thumb:


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Found one a little cheaper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motor-Guard-Run-Razors-MGC-RR-1-/320700971904

Looking forward to seeing what your Father-in-Law has turned out too IbizaFR!


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

It looks like the festool one and I'm off down there now to collect the prototype :lol: I have a golf to test it on with a big ugly touch up on the drivers door.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

m411mtf said:


> Found one a little cheaper
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motor-Guard-Run-Razors-MGC-RR-1-/320700971904
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what your Father-in-Law has turned out too IbizaFR!


i cant see that working for doing stone chips. lacquer runs sit alot more proud of the paint surface, and thus this would be ok. wouldnt like to try that on a stone chip :doublesho

i really want to try the festool one, its just looks so cool in the box too :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

m411mtf said:


> Found one a little cheaper
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motor-Guard-Run-Razors-MGC-RR-1-/320700971904
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what your Father-in-Law has turned out too IbizaFR!


ME too

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000GE0C...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B000GE0CCQ


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Did this prototype ever get off the ground !?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

> Did this prototype ever get off the ground !?


I'd be interesting in one if any good.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Did you ever get one of these made?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

